# 9x9x9 Cube : Fully Functional!



## pjk (Feb 23, 2007)

Take a look here:
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6315

Amazing!


----------



## annon (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to know how the corner pieces stay in.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 24, 2007)

He explained it somewhere in there.

That's just incredible.


----------



## Sniph (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just in shock by how HUGE it is. I don't think my hands could even fit around it.


----------



## stshores24 (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo hoo, my first post! 

The originator of that topic says it's a hoax. Looks very realistic!


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, what a joke. Why the heck would he do that? Makes no sense. I guess that is how people lose trust of the online cubing community...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2007)

This cube was made by Tony Fisher. If he says he made, then he really made it, period!


----------



## pjk (Feb 27, 2007)

Mr. Galen, he posted saying it was a hoax...


----------



## Joël (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Feb 26 2007, 11:26 PM
> * Yeah, what a joke. Why the heck would he do that? Makes no sense. I guess that is how people lose trust of the online cubing community... *


 Oh well, I don't think it's fair to blame Tony Fisher for that! It's allowed to pull off pranks like that! Someone else also did it with the gigaminx .


----------



## pjk (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I wasn't there to see the gigaminx, but if people begin and continue to pull off pranks, it becomes harder and harder to trust the community. It takes a lot to gain a positive reputation, however, it can be ruined with one mistake.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 28, 2007)

> *It takes a lot to gain a positive reputation, however, it can be ruined with one mistake.*



That's right. I was also under the impression that BECAUSE it was Tony Fisher, it would be real. However I can also appreciate the enormous amount of work he put into this HOAX and he deserves his laugh. It will, however, take a long time for anyone to trust a new design of him.

Fool me ones, shame on you, fool me twice......

Edit: The first gigaminx was fake, but there is also a real one in existance.


----------

